# 1/18 th battery question



## wiscentral52 (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought my son a AE 1/18 th offroad truck for his b-day. It comes with a cheap charger for the battery pack, but it takes forever to charge. I was told that I could charge them on me Pulsar 2, and it would only take about 20 to 30 minutes. Can someone please tell me what I should set the charger at so I don't make the battery pack into a paper weight. Thanks.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Normally a good charge rate for the little packs is 1.5 amps. As for a cuttoff setting, I'm not sure what the Pulsar uses but try in the neighborhood of .03-.05 per cell. If the pack is a 1200 like most of them it should take around 35-50 minutes at 1.5 amps to charge.


----------



## CobraSvt98 (Dec 20, 2005)

When I race I charge my packs (GP1100's) at 2 amps with a peak sensitivity (delta p) of 5mv per cell. For general bashing I charge them at 1 to 1.5 amps with the same peak sensitivity setting. The 2-amp setting will charge them faster and give them more punch. The 1 to 1.5-amp setting will take a little longer to charge and is better for the cells.


----------



## wiscentral52 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------

